# ****WANTED: All Nissan Skylines 32/33/34 GTR****



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Please pm me if you are looking to sell your Skyline.

Smooth hassle free sale.

All specs wanted from factory stock to big power builds. 

Also consider unfinished projects or cars needing work.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Good to see you back, look forward to see what gems you always seem to find.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks man, have a few cars in at the moment but lots of them been going abroad.


always buying , anyone thinking of selling give me a shout


----------

